# Protective cases for iPad, but not the Otterbox?



## hudsonam (Jan 13, 2010)

I'm sure this has already been discussed so I apologize, but the search feature is kind of tricky. Anyway, I just got an iPhone for the first time and picked up an Otterbox case, which I never thought I'd want, but I actually really like it. I then ordered the Otterbox Defender for my iPad 2 after my son dropped it a couple times, the first resulting in a couple scratches on the screen (it was in a case, but open) and the second being dropped on it's corner on concrete, resulting in a pretty banged up corner (also in a case, which obviously didn't protect very well). I had it on for a couple days but I couldn't stand the screen protector. It attracted dust and dog hair which I thought might improve when it's not so cold here and the air isn't so dry, but I couldn't take it anymore and sent it back. 

I'm now back to my Maroo case which I actually really liked but switched out because the pale blue suede interior got really dirty. It's a great case and seems very protective for the corners but I'll need/want to get a screen protector. I just wanted to see what other protective cases people have and like, or don't like. I don't want to spend more than $50-60 unless it's REALLY worth it. I got the Otterbox on sale for $60. My husband hated how bulky it was, but if it keeps the iPad in one piece, I don't care.


----------



## luvmykindle3 (Dec 5, 2010)

Have you looked at the lifeproof case? It may be more expensive, but its supposed to be waterproof as well. My husband has it on his ipad, and loves it. He even has the life jacket for it, for when he takes it in his boat.


----------



## hudsonam (Jan 13, 2010)

luvmykindle3 said:


> Have you looked at the lifeproof case? It may be more expensive, but its supposed to be waterproof as well. My husband has it on his ipad, and loves it. He even has the life jacket for it, for when he takes it in his boat.


Thank you! I will check it out.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Regarding Screen protector, one of my buddies has sung the praises of Zagg screen protectors for years, and has them on all his gadgets, including an Android tablet. I have avoided screen protectors, but just got one for my new Galaxy smart phone and love it. They had a couple of choices, I chose the Zagg HD over a smudge resistant one. 

My buddy and I always buy the Zagg at Best Buy, and they've installed it for free. Installation is tricky, I'd avoid doing it myself. I am assuming there is a Zagg for iPad though I haven't checked. 

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I will not lie, I discovered that Orla Kiely (my fav designer) did a line of cases for Belkin and that propelled me to buy an iPad mini which I was planning to get but not till after the holidays. This is the first time I bought a device just so I could use the accessory! LOL!

Then here is the thing, she did 4 designs for Target and 2 different ones for BestBuy, which had them on sale ($10 off)... so I bought both! I may return the middle one from Target... though I admit I am still on the fence... I know cases wear down and I did have my other iPad for almost 4 years!


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

ilounge recently reviewed this one and I thought it looked really interesting.
http://www.belkin.com/us/F7N023-Belkin/p/P-F7N023/
Sorry - for some reason I was thinking you had the mini.


----------



## kwajkat (Nov 6, 2008)

I have found that the Griffin Survivor and the Spigen cases are great for protection and don't add as much bulk or weight to the devices. After having the screen on my ipad 4 crack after falling a foot and a half on the floor while it was in a Marware CEO case I decided I don't want to take any more chances. Especially since Apple refused to replaced it without me paying $300. It was two months into the original warranty period!


----------



## Tia K (Sep 28, 2013)

Cuechick said:


> I will not lie, I discovered that Orla Kiely (my fav designer) did a line of cases for Belkin and that propelled me to buy an iPad mini which I was planning to get but not till after the holidays. This is the first time I bought a device just so I could use the accessory! LOL!
> 
> Then here is the thing, she did 4 designs for Target and 2 different ones for BestBuy, which had them on sale ($10 off)... so I bought both! I may return the middle one from Target... though I admit I am still on the fence... I know cases wear down and I did have my other iPad for almost 4 years!


wow those look real cute, least the colors are and designs are hot. gotta check out this designer, thanks for sharing.


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

Cuechick said:


> I will not lie, I discovered that Orla Kiely (my fav designer) did a line of cases for Belkin and that propelled me to buy an iPad mini which I was planning to get but not till after the holidays. This is the first time I bought a device just so I could use the accessory! LOL!
> 
> Then here is the thing, she did 4 designs for Target and 2 different ones for BestBuy, which had them on sale ($10 off)... so I bought both! I may return the middle one from Target... though I admit I am still on the fence... I know cases wear down and I did have my other iPad for almost 4 years!


Are these made for the iPad Air? The description by a Target says iPad 2,3 and 4. Thanks again Lara now I need to add another case to my growing collection? I love Orla Kiely also.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I am not sure about the air, they were released before the Air came out so maybe not.. the inside has a fitted shell so the iPad clips into so if the air is much slimmer probably not.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Well for you Orla fans, she also has a whole line of beauty travel cases and I hunted down this one set of 3 envelope style bags hoping the largest might make a great sleeve and it does! With the cover on.  FYI, it took me 3 stores to find it in stock but worth the hunt!

http://www.target.com/p/orla-kiely-graphite-3-piece-set/-/A-14743585#?lnk=sc_qi_reviews&selectedTab=item-guestreviews-link


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Ooh, very pretty. Good find. Enjoy your cover & iPad.


----------



## Jeh (Dec 11, 2011)

I originally had an otterbox defender but for day to day it was just to bulky. I bought a Portenzo with the built in stand and it was a great case, even protecting the iPad for a 7 ft corner drop on to concrete. 

The case didn't survive and the iPad has a nice dent on the corner but the screen didn't break. I still use the otterbox when I travel but my day to day is a speck and I'm just very careful.  If they made something similar to the otterbox commuter for an iPad I would get it.


----------



## kwajkat (Nov 6, 2008)

I like the spigen cases with the temper t glass screen protector. Easy peasy putting on protector and can't tell it is even on there plus it really protects the screen. There are youtube demos of how protective spigen's stuff is. This combo is not as bulky as otterbox and has saved my ipads and iphone's butt on more than one occasion.


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

The Zagg screen cover, as Claw has pointed out, is the best.  When I bought my latest iPhone I decided not to spring for the bigger Zagg price and got a screen protector Verizon had and have been very frustrated with it and have to clean it a lot.  When I had a Zagg on my previous iPhone, it was wonderful.

And DO have someone other than yourself install it!  It is a royal pain to get lined up correctly.


----------

